# How many scrollers are fellow LJ's?



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been scrolling for 2 years. My wife bought me a scroll saw for Christmas in 08 and I haven't looked back. I joined our local scroll saw club called the DFW Scrollers and jumped in with both feet. I've come across a few fellow scrollers on LJ, but I'd like to know how may of us there are out there and where you are from.

I live in Garland, TX. (I can throw a rock and hit Dallas).


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

I love to scroll. Too bad work gets in the way of my fun, lol. I have been scrolling for about 8 years now. I have a dewalt scroll saw but am looking into getting an excaliber. My daughter wants my dewalt. I live in Erie, CO just north of Denver.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

i own a pretty good scroll saw - but that does not make me a scroller. I admire people who can scroll well, but I just don't have the patience.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I am primarily a scroller, and have found that lots of people here do many different types of woodworking, including some scrolling. I started a daily blog here and I have had a lot of positive response from it from woodworkers of all different types. I have only been here a couple of weeks, but I have already learned a great deal and made some new friends. It seems I have had to work some extra time into my day just to talk with everyone and read and learn. I think you should give it a try - what do you have to lose?

Hope to see you again,

Sheila


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

I've had a scroll saw for about 15 yr. but I'm no good at it I lack patience as well…....................Schloemoe


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been Scroll Sawing since "92 and the SS continues to be the work horse of the shop for me and my small projects…


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

My scroll saw may set un-used for months at a time. Then one day I look up at the ole girl in the corner and fire it up. Nothing serious, just goofing around. 
It is fun though. I don't have a lot of patience for the fancy stuff. Or talent either as far as that goes.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

I only occasionally hop on a scroll saw , however my wife scrolls full time.


----------



## ArtistryinWood (Apr 21, 2008)

Been Scrolling for 15 years, it's my occasional obsessive hobby. I live in Midland, Ontario In the Great White North.

(I can throw a rock and hit my neighbors window)

Andrew


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I am a scroller, I got my first scroll saw 2 years ago and have loved every moment. I live in Minnesota. 
You have made some awesome things, congrats on your recent award.
MrsN


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2009)

Great job on getting 2nd. place in scroll work.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I use to be obsessive with scroll saw work about 10 years ago. I did mostly elaborate Victorian fretwork boxes and baskets and spent untold hours at it. I haven't used my scroll saw in about 9 years now. I just got burned out on it and lost interest. I would start every day about 6 PM with the intention to work for a couple of hours and next thing I knew, it would be 3 AM. It was almost like being hooked on drugs.


----------



## some1intheUS (Jun 3, 2010)

Been scroll sawing and pattern making for about 3 years now.

My cutting blog is located here

http://scrollinusawoodworking.blogspot.com/

and my pattern blog is located here

http://hoviousscrollsawworks.blogspot.com/


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have had a scrolllsaw of one description or another for about 15 years but had a few years here and there when it got no work at all for one reason or another.
Now I have a decent one and love using it, however having been a member of LJ's for a while now, it has whet the appetite for woodworking in general, so the scrollsaw isn't my only passion anymore! Love the fine detailed work that can be done on it tho and it can be very therapeutic


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

ScrollinUSA, you have a very nice website! Keep up the good work!

closetguy, Get hooked again! Get the kids involved!

Theresa, You are right! It can be therapeutic. For me it *TEACHES* patients.


----------



## scroller999 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have been scrolling for 20 years, bought a Hegner 18V back then and primarily used it for cutting small pieces for my whirligigs. I do all kinds of scrolling including Fretwork. It can be tedious at times but I love doing it.
I reside in Citrus Heights, Ca. in Sacramento County

Mike


----------



## glucas4 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have been scrollsawing since 1999. It is relaxing and productive. Us the Dewalt saw. I'm from Indianapolis.


----------



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

I love to take a "scroll" every once in a while. Gives me a break from carving.


----------



## MikeGraw (May 27, 2010)

I do a lot of different woodworking, but scroll sawing is my favorite. Here are a few things I made. There is the first portrait I attempted which I did of me and then a design I did from a book. There is also a lion that I had the pattern. I think that pattern was from Scroller Inc or one of those companies. I find scrolling very relaxing plus I get done with a project a lot quicker than some of the other things I make. Hope the pictures work as this is the first time I have tried to put any pictures in my post.


----------



## MikeGraw (May 27, 2010)

Opps! Pictures are kind of big. How do I make them smaller for this forum?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice work mike


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

These are really nice, Mike. I haven't used spiral blades much or done many portrait style pictures, but my partner has been trying them out and he likes them. I think your work is beautiful and I am looking forward to seeing more of it.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Mike, you should post some of your work here on LJ's. They are really good!


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

I am a scroller for over 25 years and still love it, Never will get burned out. I own a RBI 226Hawk, a RBI 22Hawk, A Hegner 18" and a Dewalt 788. I have added turning to my passions also. So I am set for life.


----------



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm a scroller for quite some time. I've been incorporating my scrolling into 'regular' woodworking. Have not dedicated scrolling only for a while. I still play at designing patterens though. I have one that was accepted, and still have not bothered to cut it out for final submission.


----------



## MikeGraw (May 27, 2010)

Shelia, I have tried using the spiral blades. The problem I have is with the ends being twisted. I have tried straightening them but with little success. For the most part I use #5 reverse cut Flying Dutchmen blades. It isn't that big of deal to just spin the work.

My saw is a Delta SS350 16" scroll saw. Love the lever clamp blade holders. Does a nice job of holding the blades tight, well, except for the spiral blades that I can't seem to get tight enough. First saw was a Ryobi with the twist style blade clamps. Worked okay, but definitely not like this one.

Really enjoy seeing your designs in the scrolling magazines. You do great work.


----------



## airman (Aug 5, 2009)

I live in dayton ohio and have been scrolling for a couple of years now. I find it very relaxing. SAW is having it's biannual picnic right outside of dayton in july. hope to see some of you there


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

Cozmo - I just ran across this post. I have only been scrolling for about a year. Quite frankly I LOVE IT. Of all the tools in my shop that scrollsaw gets the most work. I think what I love the most is the reaction of people when they see GOOD work and I think I somewhat fit in that catagory. I live in Plano, your neighbor, and have attended some Arts and Crafts (as a vendor) shows and sell by word of mouth. I am looking at a consignments store, at present, where I may place some product. I have looked a DFW Scrollers and have talked to them. At present it is just too darn far from the house.

Keep scrolling and posting pictures and so will I. Some very interesting ones comming out soon.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Cozmo, are you going to be at the Wood Show in a couple of weeks in Irving? I think the DFW Scrollers had a booth there last year. If you are, may some of us DFW LJ's can stop by.


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

Cozmo - pimzedd FILL ME IN what wood show


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Jerrells, go to Woodworking Shows. The show was at the old Big Town site in Mesquite last year. This year, it will be at new Irving Convention Center. It will be on Oct. 21-23. The website has the hours.

Maybe we should see if we can get a group of LJ's together.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm partly a scroller (I do it a lot but I do other things more). Mostly portrait style stuff that goes in a frame. What is the DFW scrollers club? I have been wanting to join a woodworking club for some time but never seem to find one close enought to be a member. (DFW is too far away for me (about a 3 hour drive), I'm just curious)


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Paris, here is a link for the DFW Scrollers. Cozmo can probably tell you all about them since he is a member.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I hail from Vicksburg, Mississippi, and I scroll a little bit.


----------

